# True/False: liquid carbon kills moss?



## caykuu (27 Mar 2013)

I keep reading different accounts of whether Excel/Metricide 14 really kills off moss or not... some say that it actually promotes moss growth, while others say it kills it off.

I'm dealing with Taiwan moss.

Will dosing a capful of Excel into my 55gal every other day kill it?


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Mar 2013)

It won't kill it when dosed into the water column, however it will melt if you spot dose it on the moss itself.


----------



## caykuu (27 Mar 2013)

Does it promote moss growth?


----------



## Matt Warner (27 Mar 2013)

Easycarbo has never had any adverse effects on my java moss.


----------



## viktorlantos (27 Mar 2013)

caykuu said:


> Does it promote moss growth?


 
Not really. But mosses perform better with colder soft water.

With 55G water column is ok. If this would be a nano tank you may would have issues with the column dosing too because you get close to every plants.


----------



## Aron_Dip (27 Mar 2013)

My dad has a fluval edge 23 witch has ricca and weeping mosses. He doses easy carbo daily to the max recommended amount and has little too no problems so I think as Ian said adding too the water column looks to be fine.

There are a few pics of his tank in the planted gallery if you like to see how healthy the mosses are 
Edge 23
Edge 23 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## viktorlantos (27 Mar 2013)

Matty1983 said:


> Easycarbo has never had any adverse effects on my java moss.


 
Cheers Matty, did you used the normal or the double dose? So 1ml/50L or 2ml?


----------



## Matt Warner (27 Mar 2013)

My tank is only a 30l nano with shrimp so I only use a standard dose.


----------



## caykuu (28 Mar 2013)

Aron, the weeping mosses look so healthy!
Looks like I'll keep dosing carbon. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (28 Mar 2013)

i'm currently double dosing Neutro C02 in my 260litre tank as have a small algae issue which i'm winning, however I have flame and weeping mosses, bioth of which are doing really fine, apart from the piece on some mopani wood which I sprayed with a mixture of water and liquid co2, it's melted, yup, I can rescue some of it but the main piece is now brown and I fear won't be rescued, i'm removing it tomorrow to see the extent of the damage.
lesson learnt for me, no spot dosing moss.


----------



## caykuu (28 Mar 2013)

Ahh I see... I guess it's either no effect or an adverse effect if too much.


----------

